# In der Regel geht man von einer stündlichen Umwälzung - warum?



## koifischfan (8. Aug. 2009)

Oder woran erkenne ich eine zu geringe Pumpenleistung?

Nach dem Lesen etlicher Beiträge im Netz tat sich mir bisher keine Erklärung auf.

Gibt es diese Regel überhaupt?


----------



## scholzi (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: In der Regel geht man von einer stündlichen Umwälzung - warum?*

.....
das sind einfach Erfahrungswerte.....
Bei Gartenteichen sollte es in 2 Stunden 1x mal sein 
bei Koi ist schon 1x die Stunde besser!
Ich hab auch mal versucht einen 20000 Liter Goldfischteich mit 3000 Liter Pumpe zu betreiben.....kannst du vergessen, das Wasser wurde einfach nicht klar!
Filter war in ausreichender Größe vorhanden.......neue Pumpe rein und siehe da....eine Woche und das Wasser war klar
Wenn dein Besatz nicht groß ist dafür um so mehr Pflanzen drin sind, wird das auch mit weniger oder Selbstreinigung  funktionieren!
Aber der Fortpflanzungstrieb deiner Lieblinge wird dir irgendwann einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen!
Wenn dir natürlich ein trüber Tümpel zureicht brauchst du auch garnicht filtern solange die Wasserwerte stimmen!


----------



## Vampyr (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: In der Regel geht man von einer stündlichen Umwälzung - warum?*

Ganz einfach, weil Koi (ohne s), von ihren westlichen Besitzern gerne in kristallklaren Teichen gehalten werden, damit man schön jede Farbnuance sehen kann.
Daran dass Koi eigentlich Karpfenfische sind, die gerne im Schlamm rumgründeln denkt natürlich kaum jemand.


----------



## Susan (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: In der Regel geht man von einer stündlichen Umwälzung - warum?*

Man sollte aber darauf achten das die Pumpenleistung von Schlauchlänge etc. nicht das ist was wirklich zum Filter ankommt....
Ich habe eine 6200L Pumpe im Teich, wo gerade mal 2500L im Filter ankommt und eine selbstsaugende 5000L Pumpe für den Skimmer. Hauptsächlich filter ich also mit 2500L pro Stunde und schalte jeden Tag für ca. 2 Stunden die 5000L dazu, also habe ich für 2 Stunden 7500L und bin da sehr gut damit zu frieden.
Ich persönlich kann nur sagen das nicht die Pumpenleistung ausschlaggebend ist, sondern das man auch einen vernünftigen Filter haben sollte um solch Ergebnisse zu erzielen. Am Besten Eigenbau...
Ich habe als Bodengrund Quarzsand damit sie rumgründeln können...


----------



## koifischfan (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: In der Regel geht man von einer stündlichen Umwälzung - warum?*

Bei ca. 9000 habe ich 6 Koi oder ähnliche mit ca. 25cm, 4 Koi oder so mit ca. 12 cm und 10-15 Goldies bis 18 cm. Für meine Begriffe völlig überbesetzt.

Im den vergangenen Jahren hatte ich nur grünes Wasser und keine Kois. Dieses Jahr hat mir jemand die großen Fische vorbeigebracht. Ich habe den Baumarktfilter, runder Behälter mit Schraubdeckel, 50 Liter, wieder in Betrieb genommen. Folgender Aufbau:

Ganz unten die Plastikröllchen nur als Auflage, darüber 25kg Lavastein, darüber Schaumstoff je eine Matte in PP10, PP20 und PP40. Einlauf Schlauch 3/4-Zoll oben, Auslauf unten 1 1/4-Zoll in einen kleinen Bachlauf. Eine Pumpe 2500, welche effektiv nach einem Meter Höhenunterschied nur 1000l/h bringt.
Das Wasser wurde nicht sichtbar besser.
Nach dem Bau eines primitiven Siebfilters mit 0,2mm konnte man nach einer Woche Laufzeit eine deutliche Verbesserung wahrnehmen.

Man sieht noch jede Menge Schwebeteilchen im Wasser. Das will ich durch einen Neubau des Siebfilter und eine geringe Erhöhung der Pumpenleistung verbessern.

Zwei interessante Passagen fand ich in einem Buch:
Es reicht normalerweise aus, das Wasser bis zu zwei Mal durch den Filter zu leiten, bei viel Fisch etwas öfter. Tiefe Teiche sogar nur Umwälzungen im Abstand von 2-3 Tagen. Wenn  die Leistung eines Filters zu gering ist, muß dies eben mit häufigerer Zirkulation ausglichen werden. 
Und, starke Pumpen schaffen das Wasser im häufiger durch den Filter. Statt den Dreck ewig im Kreis zu pumpen, könnte man auch feinere Medien nehmen. Wozu dann aber noch starke Pumpen? :?

Was ich damit sagen will:
*Es ist nicht zwingend notwendig, Pumpen mit einer Leistung jenseits der 8000 Litergrenze einzusetzen.*

Das Sieb im Siebfilter wird im Moment alle drei Tage mit dem Gartenschlauch mit Spritze gereinigt. Hochdruck.  Den ganzen Siebfilter und die Schaumstoffmatten alle zwei Wochen.

Bei der nächsten Reinigung werde ich einige Fotos machen und euch meine funktionierende Anlage vorstellen.


----------



## kawa dirk (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: In der Regel geht man von einer stündlichen Umwälzung - warum?*

Hallo

Ich kämpfe ja nach meiner Teichvergrößerung auch mit dem Pumpen / Filter 
Problem

Mitlerweile bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen,das meine zwei Pumpen
(zusammen 5000 l std. )für meine 10000+ liter zuwenig sind. 

Ich kann jetzt nach zwei Wochen bei direktem Sonnenschein die Pumpen in ein Meter Tiefe gerade erkennen.Man sieht jede Menge Schwebeteilchen im Wasser. Algen sind zum Glück ein Fremdwort für mich. 

Da ich vorhabe den Filter ca zwei Meter vom Teichrand weg hinter einem Busch zu verstecken,spiele ich mit dem Gedanken eine Pumpe mit 8 - 10000 l die Std.
zu verwenden.

Gruss Dirk


----------



## Vampyr (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: In der Regel geht man von einer stündlichen Umwälzung - warum?*



kawa dirk schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich kämpfe ja nach meiner Teichvergrößerung auch mit dem Pumpen / Filter
> Problem
> ...



du solltest eher darüber nachdenken, ob es an deinem Filter liegen könnte.
Du pumpst den gesamten Teichinhalt alle 2h durch den Filter. Also muss sich in den 2h mehr Dreck bliden als dein Filter abbaut.
Entweder dein Filter ist auf gut Deutsch Schei*** oder du du hast etwas im teich, was soviel Müll produziert.
Ich tippe auf ersteres.


----------



## Novia (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: In der Regel geht man von einer stündlichen Umwälzung - warum?*

Hi zusammen

Also ich glaube, es ist nicht die Pumpe wichtig. Sondern der Filter. Ich habe einen ca.180000 L Teich mit ca. 50 bis 60 Koi. Ich habe jahrelang mit den verschiedensten Filtertypen gearbeitet. UVC, Grosse Pumpen, Eiweissabschäumer, usw. nichts hat richtig geholfen.
Seit diesem Jahr habe ich einen grossen Bodenfilter und Pflanzbecken aufgebaut.Meine Pumpen sind eine 10000 L. Promax und eine 15000 L. Promax. Danach kommt ein Sifi, ein Centervortex und dann der Bodenfilter und Pflanzenfilter. Mein Wassser ist so klar, daß ich das Absaugrohr in der Mitte deutlich sehen kann. Das Rohr ist in ca.2 m Tiefe.
Der Teich wird also nur zweimal am Tag umgewälzt und das reicht auch.

Teichgrösse 10 x 13 meter und 1,4 m durchschnittlich tief.


----------



## kawa dirk (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: In der Regel geht man von einer stündlichen Umwälzung - warum?*



Vampyr schrieb:


> du solltest eher darüber nachdenken, ob es an deinem Filter liegen könnte.
> Du pumpst den gesamten Teichinhalt alle 2h durch den Filter. Also muss sich in den 2h mehr Dreck bliden als dein Filter abbaut.
> Entweder dein Filter ist auf gut Deutsch Schei*** oder du du hast etwas im teich, was soviel Müll produziert.
> Ich tippe auf ersteres.




Hallo Vampyr

Mit dem Filter hast Du 100 % Recht. Mit seinen angegebenen 5000 L ist er ist zu klein.War ein Fehler von mir dies nicht zu erwähnen.( Sorry ich lerne noch ,Hab den Teich erst seit ca. zwei Wochen so groß) 

Ich weiss ich brauch einen größeren .

Wenn ich dann beim Angebote stöbern  lese ,das zb die super Firma O...e
mir rät Ihr Filtom.... 12000 bei 10000 l Wasser zuverwenden ,deren enthaltene Pumpe eine 8000er ist,das ganze Ding angeblich 6000 l die Std filtern kann komm ich ins zweifeln.

Dann lese ich,das zb. Novia bei 18000 l zwei Pumpen mit zusammen 25000 L Leistung betreibt,muss ich mich Koifischfan anschließen = Kein Plan 

Kauf ich mir jetzt son Superfilter xy mit Votex und ... steh ich immer nochohne richtige Pumpe da 

Ist es nicht besser gleich eine Richtige Pumpe zu nehmen die den Teich in einer Stunde umwälzen kann ?

Klar soll der Filter dazu passen.

Gruss Dirk


----------



## Novia (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: In der Regel geht man von einer stündlichen Umwälzung - warum?*

Nicht 18000 sondern 180000 Liter


----------



## koifischfan (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: In der Regel geht man von einer stündlichen Umwälzung - warum?*



> Ist es nicht besser, gleich eine richtige Pumpe zu nehmen, die den Teich in einer Stunde umwälzen kann ?


180 000 Liter :shock Wie stellst du dir das vor? Gibt es spezielle Tarife für Teichbesitzer beim EVU (Energieversorgungsunternehmen)?

Mal im Ernst: Was würdest du @novia bei dieser Größe vorschlagen?


----------



## Novia (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: In der Regel geht man von einer stündlichen Umwälzung - warum?*

Mein Stromverbrauch liegt bei 150 Watt die Stunde. Alle 6 Stunden nochmal 70 Watt zur Reinigung des Sifi für 15 min. Das ist doch nicht viel oder.


----------



## kawa dirk (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: In der Regel geht man von einer stündlichen Umwälzung - warum?*



Novia schrieb:


> Nicht 18000 sondern 180000 Liter



 Ich geh morgen zu Fielmann 

Trotzdem lese ich  immer wieder,das Leute ihre Teiche ( ich halte mich an meine Größenordnung ) einmal die Stunde filtern.

Das A und O ist doch wohl der Filter. 

Doch welche Größe muss der haben und welche Pumpe brauch ich dann wieder ?

Also - morgen erst mal zu Fielmann und anschließend weiter grübeln


----------



## Novia (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: In der Regel geht man von einer stündlichen Umwälzung - warum?*

Das ist schon mal ein anfang.

Der Filter kann nie gross genug sein. Das ist nur ein anreitz zum denken.


----------



## kawa dirk (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: In der Regel geht man von einer stündlichen Umwälzung - warum?*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14509

Als Betthupferl


----------

